# Pecan Park, San Marcos



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Going soon, never been there. Booked a deluxe site. We plan to do a little tubing and a lot of nothing. If that gets boring, anything interesting to do? Plan to head to the Gristmill at least once, any other good eating places around?


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

We always go to the river pub right on the san marcos river. I was down there a few months ago and it was closed. Not sure why, but if they are open when you go, it's definately worth checking out. The burgers and fish tacos are great. The Gruene river grill, next to the gristmill is good too. Try the shrimp wantons and italian margaritas.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I talk to the owners at the RV show every year. They are good people. Younger couple. Although I've never camped there they've allowed us to access the river from their property. I've tent camped many, many times at the retreat camp next door. Our Scout Troop camped there last weekend and I heard some of the kids got a peek at some (.) (.) tubing past down river towards Don's. You may want to prepare accordingly 

I would recommend going into town and renting from The Lions Club and playing around at Rio Vista Park.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

wisslbritches said:


> I talk to the owners at the RV show every year. They are good people. Younger couple. Although I've never camped there they've allowed us to access the river from their property. I've tent camped many, many times at the retreat camp next door. Our Scout Troop camped there last weekend and I heard some of the kids got a peek at some (.) (.) tubing past down river towards Don's. You may want to prepare accordingly
> 
> I would recommend going into town and renting from The Lions Club and playing around at Rio Vista Park.


 Dark sunglasses, check! 
Thanks, I bought a six pack of tubes on Amazon. I think we are going to stick to the swimming hole by the park.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If you want to do a different than San Marcos River, family friendly float, the Comal in New Braunfels is cool.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Cabela's is just down rd...Glass bottom boat..Canyon Lake always worth a look


----------



## sargentboy (Sep 23, 2009)

They have a good swimming hole tubing gets real packed on the weekends. But u can go to San Marcos and ride the zip lines my brother said they are real fun


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

You won't be too far from Luling and some great bbq. Cabelas is also not too far. Or you could just sit at the park and watch 1000's of people float by.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We spent a week there and got home yesterday. We discovered the low water crossing just upstream of the park. The wife would drop the kids and I off there and it is a 45 minute float back to the park. Just about right for having kids along, after floating we could do it again or go do something else. If you want to float with the kids you have the river to yourself in the mornings and late afternoon. The college crowd comes through from about noon til 5. 
Ate at the Gristmill and it was middle of the road. Gruene Hall was neat, would like to go back at night without the kids. Spent some time and money at Cabelas. 
All in all, I'll go back. Nice clean RV park with good, friendly staff.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> We spent a week there and got home yesterday. We discovered the low water crossing just upstream of the park. The wife would drop the kids and I off there and it is a 45 minute float back to the park. Just about right for having kids along, after floating we could do it again or go do something else. If you want to float with the kids you have the river to yourself in the mornings and late afternoon. The college crowd comes through from about noon til 5.
> Ate at the Gristmill and it was middle of the road. Gruene Hall was neat, would like to go back at night without the kids. Spent some time and money at Cabelas.
> All in all, I'll go back. Nice clean RV park with good, friendly staff.


Thanks for Update


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Glad y'all had a good time. Thanks for the report.


----------

